

Ask HN: Possibly relocating to Mountain View, what to expect? - dclowd9901

I've been talking with a company recently about a position I might be taking up with them. I'd be relocating from the Southwest. It's not a lock yet, but I want to know what to expect if/before I get an offer.<p>I'm curious what other HNers have experienced in terms of relocation packages, and what I should account for myself.<p>Bonus: How did the cost-of-living change affect you?
======
Randgalt
_Starter_ housing is in the $1.2 million range. Gas is $4.50-ish. State income
tax for high tech folks is in the 9-10% range. State sales tax is 8.25%.
Welcome to Taxifornia.

